# Root on RAID10



## Jaax (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have a server with four disks. Is it possible to install FreeBSD on RAID10 with the new module graid?

Thanks.


----------



## Vovas (Mar 12, 2012)

> RAID0, RAID1, RAID1E, RAID10, SINGLE, CONCAT


Already graid can do


----------



## Sebulon (Mar 13, 2012)

Also, donÂ´t forget about ZFS

/Sebulon


----------

